# Thinking of using a Power head to run my Chiller any Ideas



## Reef12 (May 20, 2008)

Well anybody run a chiller off a Power head?

I am thinking of the maxi 1200.

Thanks.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

what chiller? Most I've seen more imput like a pump than powerhead. Powerheads lose a lot of power pushing water up(head).


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

A chiller usually has a pump or powerhead itself...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

trigger said:


> A chiller usually has a pump or powerhead itself...


The chillers commonly sold in the US usually do not have pumps built in. A quick glance of chillers from dr foster smith shows all require pumps.

They do tell you that size of pump that is needed(but factor in the gph at the head and resistance of the chiller, so bigger than the "minimum" number is required)


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

OK, I only knew the complete setups.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

powerheads don't produce enough head pressure to run chillers. The length of tubing you need to run to hook them up and the small diameter of the heat exchanging coil puts a lot of resistance on the pump. You will need a more powerful submersible pump like a Mag drive or Rio HP to run a chiller with enough flow to make it useful.

Andy


----------

